# good place to live for a family with 2 young kids



## Pandarob (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and want to say hello first.
We are a family with 2 young kids, 2 and 4 years old. I work offshore and wife look after kids. Therefore we have a bit freedom to choose an area to live. We plan to come mid of Nov, will be renting in the first year. 
The problem is that we don't know much about Cyprus. I wonder if anyone can give us some advice about location, especially close to school, playground, etc. thanks in advance.


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

I am sure there will be someone along soon who can best advise you on location, the most popular ex pat destination is paphos. 

Can I ask what work you do off shore? You could inbox me if you preferr, it's just my husband is about to get into something similar and it would be good to talk to people in the same boat


----------



## Pandarob (Aug 2, 2012)

hi jen, thx for reply first. 
im in it. researching and coding. how about your husband?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Pandarob,

The most popular place to live for expats is the Paphos area. There are several international schools in this area that follow the British curriculum.

Veronica


----------



## Pandarob (Aug 2, 2012)

thx Veronica, much appreciated, what part in Paphos is better?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pandarob said:


> thx Veronica, much appreciated, what part in Paphos is better?


It depends on which school you choose for your children. If you choose the International school of Paphos Peyia would be too far but Tala, Tremithousa, Mesogi, Mesa Chorio, Konia, Anavargos to name but a few would be within easy reach.


----------



## Pandarob (Aug 2, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It depends on which school you choose for your children. If you choose the International school of Paphos Peyia would be too far but Tala, Tremithousa, Mesogi, Mesa Chorio, Konia, Anavargos to name but a few would be within easy reach.


perfect, these info are exactly what i am looking for, much appreciated


----------

